# New horse



## :0) (21 September 2020)

Hi 
I am new to this forum. I read them but never posted before !
I am in my 30s and been riding on and off since age 7 had a break when had my children. I have recently saved up and bough my own horse . I was just looking for a happy hacker , maybe have a couple of lessons on and that my children can fuss and ride on lead rein. 
I viewed a lovely 14.3 cob who was amazing out hacking alone when  I viewed her. I have now got her hone and she is so on  her toes when take her out and is spooking at everything and has even done a couple of little bucks too !
Shes so lovely. And is great when  riding on the yard and loves a fuss. I have only had her 4 week. She was fine the first couple of times I took her out on my own. But has recently got so much worse. Any ideas /advice welcome. She is 10 year old and has been mainly used for hacking. Thankyou x


----------



## Widgeon (21 September 2020)

Hello! Congratulations on the new horse - I am no expert but didn't want to read and run. What you're describing sounds normal - your horse has had a change of home and a new rider, so she's likely feeling a bit unsettled plus pushing the boundaries with you to see what she can get away with. If I were you I'd probably hack her in company for a couple of weeks while she gets to know some safe routes, then move on to taking her out on those routes alone. That way she's got no excuse for naughtiness. Also, maybe school for twenty minutes before hacking out solo - that way you can probably "take the edge off" so she can't be bothered to nap or spook. Cobs are clever though, don't let her get away with the napping if at all possible or she will learn that it works. She sounds really sweet, very best of luck with her


----------



## :0) (21 September 2020)

Thankyou so much for your reply 🙂. I agree I think it's all so new to her and she was in the same area a long time before I got her. I will try both things you have suggested. I really like her and like I said when I viewed her she was so calm hacking out. So hopefully she will go back to that in time. X


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 September 2020)

Congratulations on your new horse, I am sure she will settle into her new home, she just needs to get used to it.  I wouldn't try to hack her alone at this point, but if there is no-one to accompany you, you could lead her round a circular route, then ride her immediately afterwards round the same route.  hacking in company is the best way to get her used to her new areas though and you can go much further than when you take her inhand.


----------



## HazuraJane (21 September 2020)

Once the payment clears, your horse's personality shows up.  
Congratulations on your horse! The advice from the above posters will help if you follow it.


----------



## Sauerkraut (21 September 2020)

Congratulation on your new horse. 

It took our mare 4 months to settle down with us. New yard, new hacking routes etc might take a while to feel safe for your new horse. Can you go out with a steady horse to show yours the way? Give confidence that there are no monsters


----------



## Green Bean (23 September 2020)

I had the same with my horse when I first got her home. Took her out for her first hack, she was fine. Tried after that and she was having none of it, tried with a friend, still having none of it. Now she will go out with another 'something' - person or horse, it doesn't matter. My standing joke is that a 2 year old could walk in front of her and she would go with them . i have been up a few times on our own with monumental struggles each time which is disappointing for me as I really wanted a horse that I could hack alone, but have had to accept this part of her as she is so good in other ways.


----------



## :0) (23 September 2020)

Thankyou for all your advice makes me feel better ! Seem to have turned a corner. I have rode her out with others twice before this started happening and another girl on the yard rode her out too. 
Anyway a couple of days ago my friend walked out with me and she napped and started spinning as we left the yard and I was tough with her and made her go and she was good on our walk and a lot less spooky. I rode the next day on my own and she did it again napped really bad leaving yard but them was great once we had gone a couple of mins away ! I didnt go far just 20 mins. She was definitly less spooky so think it might be a mixture of her settling in her new surroundings and also trying to push her luck a bit. Her previous owner did say you have to be firm with her.
So fingers crossed she is starting to settle 🤞


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (23 September 2020)

:0) said:



			Thankyou for all your advice makes me feel better ! Seem to have turned a corner. I have rode her out with others twice before this started happening and another girl on the yard rode her out too. 
Anyway a couple of days ago my friend walked out with me and she napped and started spinning as we left the yard and I was tough with her and made her go and she was good on our walk and a lot less spooky. I rode the next day on my own and she did it again napped really bad leaving yard but them was great once we had gone a couple of mins away ! I didnt go far just 20 mins. She was definitly less spooky so think it might be a mixture of her settling in her new surroundings and also trying to push her luck a bit. Her previous owner did say you have to be firm with her.
So fingers crossed she is starting to settle 🤞
		
Click to expand...

If your route allows and you feel comfortable I would trot her/maybe leg yield her immediately after she tries to nap then when she stops napping and listens to you you go back to just walking nicely. Eventually she should realise napping=harder work. That’s what I do but then the spot where my mare naps is on a private path so I feel comfortable doing so, might not work so well if you’re on a road etc but just an idea. 

Hope she settles soon!


----------



## :0) (23 September 2020)

That's a good idea. It is on a lane before we get to the road so I could do that. It's literally soon as I am on her and we go to walk forward. I have to really be so firm with her or she just Carry on. The last two times though fingers crossed she has been fine after her paddy ! I think its partly me too getting confident with her and being firm with her. Shes the first horse i have owned and really want it to work out. I have had her 4 weeks today so suppose not long at all Xx


----------



## Jules111 (23 September 2020)

Cobs can be quite sensitive and often take their confidence from the rider. I appreciate it not always easy but try riding and absolutely expecting your girl to go forward and do what you ask. Completely believe she can do this and you are in control. It's like some weird spooky magic that the moment you think YOU can't do this you girl will panic and react.  Often the more confident and reassuring you can be the more your horse will relax and trust you're the one in control and she should listen and do her job.


----------



## :0) (24 September 2020)

Thankyou I will definitely try this. I do agree that they pick up on our nerves. Xx


----------



## Winters100 (25 September 2020)

How lovely to have a new horse!  A few things to consider:

Food - what is she eating and could it be affecting her behavior?
Exercise - is she getting enough both in terms of time and intensity?
Turnout - does she get plenty of paddock time?
Company - was she hacking alone previously only in a place that she knew well. Maybe she needs the company of another horse to feel confident in a new situation?

I would have a look at these things, and don't be afraid to ask a pro for help if you think you need it.

Wishing you many happy days with her.


----------



## :0) (25 September 2020)

Hi thankyou for reply.
Shes living out 24/7 with shelter and 3 other horses. Seems to have settled well now with others in field.
She doesnt have a feed ( she is overweight) we have good grazing.
She hasnt had much done with her in previous home for last 6 month occasionally rode in field or hacked out. She has hacked out alone and with others. But I think prob more with others.
I have been hacking her out for 30 Mins to an hour 3 times a week. But getting her out every day and kids having a little sit in her in paddock and groom her on a weekend.


----------



## Winters100 (26 September 2020)

:0) said:



			Hi thankyou for reply.
Shes living out 24/7 with shelter and 3 other horses. Seems to have settled well now with others in field.
She doesnt have a feed ( she is overweight) we have good grazing.
She hasnt had much done with her in previous home for last 6 month occasionally rode in field or hacked out. She has hacked out alone and with others. But I think prob more with others.
I have been hacking her out for 30 Mins to an hour 3 times a week. But getting her out every day and kids having a little sit in her in paddock and groom her on a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Well it sounds like you are doing the right things in terms of her living arrangements

Do you have people to hack out with?  I think this would be the easiest for now, and when you know her better and are more confident you can try again alone.  If not I would be inclined to ask a trusted pro to take her out and give you advice.  It might just be that she is testing you and that you need to be assertive, but there is a fine line between riding forward positively and putting yourself into a dangerous situation.  Maybe also lunge her or ride her in the school before you go out.

Don't worry too much, many horses 'try it on' with new riders, and it doesn't sound as if she is a problem horse, just one who needs reminding that if you say it is safe then it is safe!


----------



## :0) (26 September 2020)

Thankyou. She has a dust allergy too. So I think living out 24/7 is the best for her. I have hacked out a few times with other people. I think she is testing me a bit too. I gave her a little tap with the whip the other day when she started napping when I went for a little walk on my own(never normally take one as she is quite forward) and she stopped and walked really nicely then. I think it's just a shock because of how calm she was when I viewed her and tried her. But I think that had a lot to do with her being in a familiar environment. Another girl on the yard rides her out with others one day a week. And she said she isnt as spooky when shes with the group.
I am also going to get her back and saddle checked as it does feel like its slipping a bit. So dont want it to be causing her any pain. 
Thanks so much for all advice. X


----------



## :0) (26 September 2020)

Did she. That's reassuring to know. Its also new to them isnt it.
What was yours like at first ? X


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

:0) said:



			Hi 
I am new to this forum. I read them but never posted before !
I am in my 30s and been riding on and off since age 7 had a break when had my children. I have recently saved up and bough my own horse . I was just looking for a happy hacker , maybe have a couple of lessons on and that my children can fuss and ride on lead rein.
I viewed a lovely 14.3 cob who was amazing out hacking alone when  I viewed her. I have now got her hone and she is so on  her toes when take her out and is spooking at everything and has even done a couple of little bucks too !
Shes so lovely. And is great when  riding on the yard and loves a fuss. I have only had her 4 week. She was fine the first couple of times I took her out on my own. But has recently got so much worse. Any ideas /advice welcome. She is 10 year old and has been mainly used for hacking. Thankyou x
		
Click to expand...

Some horses will test you a bit, and all horses are looking for you to be confident and guide them as they are herd animals. If you are calm and quiet in the saddle, but keep your leg on appropriately for your horse if they are encountering something that they may spook at, keep your leg on (not kicking or using a whip or spurs) and talk to them in a low, encouraging and reassuring voice. Show you are calm and you are in charge in the sense that you know what you are doing so your mare will relax knowing she is in safe hands. If because you have come back into riding you may be even subconsciously giving nervous signals which means will pick up on that and she may act out or nap thinking she can get away with being cheeky! Never punish them, instead reward good behaviour; it’s more to do with having a good contact, good seat and just breathe and be calm yourself. You have only just got her, was her last owner more experienced/confident? She may need that to listen to you and recognise you are asking her to keep moving forward in a calm and controlled way. Maybe start out hacking with experienced others and make sure when you school her you work on transitions so she is listening to you for direction. It drives me mad when people say ‘100% bombproof’, no pony or horse is and will always have their moments, it’s how you handle them. Say she ‘fake spooks’ at a tree she has trotted past many times, if you can bring her back to walk and turn around and ride past again, leg on, good contact with soft hands and say ‘good girl’ and straight away give her a pat or scratch whatever you do to show she has done well. All the answers here are great, you obviously love her so just stick at it. We all have things to work on with our horses whatever level you are riding at. And enjoy it! If you show you are happy and calm she will respond to that x


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Congratulations on your new horse, I am sure she will settle into her new home, she just needs to get used to it.  I wouldn't try to hack her alone at this point, but if there is no-one to accompany you, you could lead her round a circular route, then ride her immediately afterwards round the same route.  hacking in company is the best way to get her used to her new areas though and you can go much further than when you take her inhand.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a great idea, if there is no one else to hack with....


----------



## :0) (27 September 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			Some horses will test you a bit, and all horses are looking for you to be confident and guide them as they are herd animals. If you are calm and quiet in the saddle, but keep your leg on appropriately for your horse if they are encountering something that they may spook at, keep your leg on (not kicking or using a whip or spurs) and talk to them in a low, encouraging and reassuring voice. Show you are calm and you are in charge in the sense that you know what you are doing so your mare will relax knowing she is in safe hands. If because you have come back into riding you may be even subconsciously giving nervous signals which means will pick up on that and she may act out or nap thinking she can get away with being cheeky! Never punish them, instead reward good behaviour; it’s more to do with having a good contact, good seat and just breathe and be calm yourself. You have only just got her, was her last owner more experienced/confident? She may need that to listen to you and recognise you are asking her to keep moving forward in a calm and controlled way. Maybe start out hacking with experienced others and make sure when you school her you work on transitions so she is listening to you for direction. It drives me mad when people say ‘100% bombproof’, no pony or horse is and will always have their moments, it’s how you handle them. Say she ‘fake spooks’ at a tree she has trotted past many times, if you can bring her back to walk and turn around and ride past again, leg on, good contact with soft hands and say ‘good girl’ and straight away give her a pat or scratch whatever you do to show she has done well. All the answers here are great, you obviously love her so just stick at it. We all have things to work on with our horses whatever level you are riding at. And enjoy it! If you show you are happy and calm she will respond to that x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for your reply. This is the best forum I have found !
I try and stay so calm when riding,I talk to her and tell her shes a good girl when she looks at things but walks past and try to keep my leg on. Your right though she prob does pick up on some of my nerves. As my friend walked out with me the other day and filmed us for 1 min and when she jumped at something so did I!
For the last few months in her previous home she hasnt been rode much and when she was think it has mainly been a young girl who likes to canter a lot 🙈 she was quite experienced. 
She is so unfit too. 
Her previous owner did she she can try it on sometimes so when she does to be firm. She can be impatient too when you ride out with others. But think that's probably quite normal really.
I keep reminding myself that's shes here for life so it's ok to take it slow. X


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

It’s all about building a good foundation between you from the start, even if she has done more with others. She must learn to listen to you even if her old rider let her canter all over the place. But yes it sounds as if she may be sensing your nerves and it could become a vicious cycle as the more she acts out because she doesn’t feel you are sure of yourself the more nervous you will get! Lots of good suggestions have been given, definitely ride out with others, in the middle of two experienced horses and riders would be great. Talk to your trainer as well for advice and as I said when schooling her, lots of walk/halt/walk transitions for example three strides of walk, halt (and she should halt immediately), then YOU decide when to walk on. Vary it so she doesn’t know when you are going to ask for an upward or downward transition, that will ensure she is listening.
I really like the suggestion of walking a known route, talking encouragingly and confidently to her, and then mount up and walk the route. Let us know how you get on! X


----------



## :0) (27 September 2020)

Thankyou so much for advice. 
So now I have a new problem 😭 been for a rode with other horses on yard and I kept her back while the other went trotting up the road. For no reason in was just a way behind. Then i decided to go and she took off with me ! Through in a buck and gallop up the road I totally lost control ! It has really scared me now. I know it's my fault for holding her back. But didnt think that would happen! 
When I go out with others she seems to really want to race them ! She was so good apart from this ! It has totally put me off riding with others now !


----------



## Upthecreek (27 September 2020)

I think you need some lessons with a good instructor or the way things are going you are going to end up with a horse that you cannot ride alone or in company.

Holding your mare back whilst others trotted off on the road was a bad decision and pretty much setting her up to fail. She is obviously not confident alone due to the napping etc. so why on earth you would do that on the road baffles me. You shouldn’t be put off riding with others, but you definitely need to think more carefully about your actions because that could have been very dangerous.

Have you thought about getting a pro rider to get her hacking out nicely for you? Only going out three times a week for up to an hour won’t help her either. That leaves an awful lot of time for her to be spending with her field mates, which won’t help with the napping on leaving the yard and of course she will want to keep up with the others on a hack.

It sounds like you are going to have to put a lot of work in to make this mare into the horse you want and I think you will really struggle without some professional help.


----------



## Auslander (27 September 2020)

:0) said:



			Thankyou so much for advice.
So now I have a new problem 😭 been for a rode with other horses on yard and I kept her back while the other went trotting up the road. For no reason in was just a way behind. Then i decided to go and she took off with me ! Through in a buck and gallop up the road I totally lost control ! It has really scared me now. I know it's my fault for holding her back. But didnt think that would happen!
When I go out with others she seems to really want to race them ! She was so good apart from this ! It has totally put me off riding with others now !
		
Click to expand...

Simple solution to this one - don't hold back while others speed up! My horse is 23, very well schooled, and mostly very calm and sensible - but if I made him stay in walk while others trotted off- he would have a meltdown!


----------



## :0) (27 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			Simple solution to this one - don't hold back while others speed up! My horse is 23, very well schooled, and mostly very calm and sensible - but if I made him stay in walk while others trotted off- he would have a meltdown!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou I have definitely learnt my lesson ! I wont be holding her back any more. It was even for a reason I did it really. The were just a bit in front and she was really sweaty so thought I would just keep her walking as wasnt far from home! Never again! Xx


----------



## :0) (27 September 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I think you need some lessons with a good instructor or the way things are going you are going to end up with a horse that you cannot ride alone or in company.

Holding your mare back whilst others trotted off on the road was a bad decision and pretty much setting her up to fail. She is obviously not confident alone due to the napping etc. so why on earth you would do that on the road baffles me. You shouldn’t be put off riding with others, but you definitely need to think more carefully about your actions because that could have been very dangerous.

Have you thought about getting a pro rider to get her hacking out nicely for you? Only going out three times a week for up to an hour won’t help her either. That leaves an awful lot of time for her to be spending with her field mates, which won’t help with the napping on leaving the yard and of course she will want to keep up with the others on a hack.

It sounds like you are going to have to put a lot of work in to make this mare into the horse you want and I think you will really struggle without some professional help.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all you have said. Shes actually been hacking alone ok this past week. I definitly wont be holding her back again . X


----------



## Maesto's Girl (28 September 2020)

Probably not what you want to hear but mares are a tricky beast. I have one and it took a good year to get to grips with her testing me. Then I moved yards to start her schooling properly and it started again. One week I fell off 3 times in 3 rides. 2 years later I finally had her working on my level and now, another year down the line, she'll follow me around and won't let me leave the yard until she's said bye. 

The one thing (other than time) that helped me is a good instructor. Not one that necessarily works on a specific discipline, but one that focuses on you as a partnership. Perhaps a behaviourist instructor could be a good start to get you working with her rather than 'against' - that's not saying you're doing anything wrong. But it's different/'wrong' to your mare 

You will get there - just take it slow and enjoy the journey. A new horse is a marathon not a sprint x


----------



## JulesRules (29 September 2020)

:0) said:



			I agree with all you have said. Shes actually been hacking alone ok this past week. I definitly wont be holding her back again . X
		
Click to expand...

I actually think that what UTC said is a bit OTT. Yes, it's a new horse and she's in a new environment but it takes time to get to know each other, and build up that bond and trust. 

It sounds like you are doing the right things and getting to know each other and making steps in the right direction. There will always be blips with horses,  it's just about learning from them and working through them. 

Your horse sounds lovely and I'm sure you have years of fun ahead.


----------



## Upthecreek (29 September 2020)

JulesRules said:



			I actually think that what UTC said is a bit OTT. Yes, it's a new horse and she's in a new environment but it takes time to get to know each other, and build up that bond and trust.

It sounds like you are doing the right things and getting to know each other and making steps in the right direction. There will always be blips with horses,  it's just about learning from them and working through them.

Your horse sounds lovely and I'm sure you have years of fun ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your feedback on my opinion. The OP posted on here to ask for advice with problems she is having with her new horse. She is clearly not very experienced or she would not have done something so dangerous as trying to hold her horse back when the others trotted off on the road. So she has not been “doing all the right things” as you said. Success will not come from “building a bond”, it will come from learning the right way to manage situations that she currently does not have the skills and experience for - hence my suggestion of lessons with a good instructor or support from a pro rider. Constantly telling people what they want to hear does not help anybody and I find it baffling how so many people on here have such an aversion to constructive criticism.


----------



## :0) (30 September 2020)

JulesRules said:



			I actually think that what UTC said is a bit OTT. Yes, it's a new horse and she's in a new environment but it takes time to get to know each other, and build up that bond and trust.

It sounds like you are doing the right things and getting to know each other and making steps in the right direction. There will always be blips with horses,  it's just about learning from them and working through them.

Your horse sounds lovely and I'm sure you have years of fun ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for your reply. Makes me feel.so much better . I think it is its spending time and building a bond with her. Which I am doing.I have rode her out the past 2 week on a hack on my own and she has been great and we are definitly getting to know each other more. I have an amazing friend who is very experienced helping me too. I haven't been out with the others since the tanking off incident but she has been great out on my own. 
I am having her back, teeth and saddle checked over the next few week too. 
I have spoke to her previous owners and they have said she can try it on but once is settled and is told she cant get away with it she is fine. They also said she gets excited when out with others !
Thankyou so much xx


----------



## :0) (30 September 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Thanks for your feedback on my opinion. The OP posted on here to ask for advice with problems she is having with her new horse. She is clearly not very experienced or she would not have done something so dangerous as trying to hold her horse back when the others trotted off on the road. So she has not been “doing all the right things” as you said. Success will not come from “building a bond”, it will come from learning the right way to manage situations that she currently does not have the skills and experience for - hence my suggestion of lessons with a good instructor or support from a pro rider. Constantly telling people what they want to hear does not help anybody and I find it baffling how so many people on here have such an aversion to constructive criticism.
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand where you are coming from. I was quite a way back from the others when they trotted off and she had never tried to catch them up while walking so I didnt expect she suddenly would while trotting. And I also think that they do need to learn to an extend that they cant just take off when the others do. I actually didnt hold her back I started trotting about 2 mins after they did we were just further down the road ! She set off into full gallop as I started trotting. 
I have hacked her out great the last two weeks on my own and rode her in the paddock too. Now how know that she gets like that when the others go faster I wouldn't do it again especially on a road. X


----------



## Upthecreek (1 October 2020)

:0) said:



			I totally understand where you are coming from. I was quite a way back from the others when they trotted off and she had never tried to catch them up while walking so I didnt expect she suddenly would while trotting. And I also think that they do need to learn to an extend that they cant just take off when the others do. I actually didnt hold her back I started trotting about 2 mins after they did we were just further down the road ! She set off into full gallop as I started trotting.
I have hacked her out great the last two weeks on my own and rode her in the paddock too. Now how know that she gets like that when the others go faster I wouldn't do it again especially on a road. X
		
Click to expand...

I am really pleased that things are going better. Your confidence will increase the more you do with her. You will learn more about how she is likely to behave in certain situations and the best way to handle her. Every single first time horse owner makes mistakes in the early days (and anyone that says they haven’t is lying), it’s learning from them that’s important and it sounds like you are.


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (2 October 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I think you need some lessons with a good instructor or the way things are going you are going to end up with a horse that you cannot ride alone or in company.

Holding your mare back whilst others trotted off on the road was a bad decision and pretty much setting her up to fail. She is obviously not confident alone due to the napping etc. so why on earth you would do that on the road baffles me. You shouldn’t be put off riding with others, but you definitely need to think more carefully about your actions because that could have been very dangerous.

Have you thought about getting a pro rider to get her hacking out nicely for you? Only going out three times a week for up to an hour won’t help her either. That leaves an awful lot of time for her to be spending with her field mates, which won’t help with the napping on leaving the yard and of course she will want to keep up with the others on a hack.

It sounds like you are going to have to put a lot of work in to make this mare into the horse you want and I think you will really struggle without some professional help.
		
Click to expand...

Very good advice, you want your horse to understand you are making the decisions. As well as lessons when schooling do lots of walk, halt, walk, trot transitions. Use your core and correct seat and position so your horse will learn to always listen


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (2 October 2020)

Winters100 said:



			How lovely to have a new horse!  A few things to consider:

Food - what is she eating and could it be affecting her behavior?
Exercise - is she getting enough both in terms of time and intensity?
Turnout - does she get plenty of paddock time?
Company - was she hacking alone previously only in a place that she knew well. Maybe she needs the company of another horse to feel confident in a new situation?

I would have a look at these things, and don't be afraid to ask a pro for help if you think you need it.

Wishing you many happy days with her.
		
Click to expand...

This is totally true, think about what your diet, change of environment like starting a new school, etc may affect you. With lessons, calm confident riding and not panicking or tensing you will get past this I’m sure as she familiarises her with her new home, friends and of course her new mum!


----------



## :0) (2 October 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			This is totally true, think about what your diet, change of environment like starting a new school, etc may affect you. With lessons, calm confident riding and not panicking or tensing you will get past this I’m sure as she familiarises her with her new home, friends and of course her new mum!
		
Click to expand...




TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			This is totally true, think about what your diet, change of environment like starting a new school, etc may affect you. With lessons, calm confident riding and not panicking or tensing you will get past this I’m sure as she familiarises her with her new home, friends and of course her new mum!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for all advice . I have tried to keep it as similar to her old home as I can really. She lives out all year with me. With a shelter she lives with 5 others. She was a bit of a field ornament for last few months in her old place as they didnt have the time. But before that she was rode about 3 times a week mainly hacking alone and with others. I have been told by her previous owners she is better when she is in regular work. I have been taking her out 3 times a week on little hacks and a bit of rising in paddock just while I am getting to know her. And I have rode out with 1 other a couple of times. And then in the larger groupnon a longer ride twice and both times she has tanked off. The secound time was much worse as on a road. 
It is all new to her , she has only been here six week and I think part from the incident when out with the group ( which I feel like she gets over excited ) . She has done well. She napped a bit when I first started taking her out on my own and that has more or less stopped now. My daughter has rode her on lead rein for 10 mins or spinning paddock and she was great. I was leading her the whole time though. She doesnt really have a feed as she is out 24/7 and we have really good grass and she is overweight. I do give her a supplement for her dust allergy in a handful of chaff but that is it. 
I am sure once we get to know each other better and shes gets used to her new surroundings she will settle down.
I am also having all the checks on her over the next 2 week. Dentist, back, saddle fitter. I feel her saddle isnt the best fitted to her. So they may help too xx


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (2 October 2020)

:0) said:



			Thankyou for all advice . I have tried to keep it as similar to her old home as I can really. She lives out all year with me. With a shelter she lives with 5 others. She was a bit of a field ornament for last few months in her old place as they didnt have the time. But before that she was rode about 3 times a week mainly hacking alone and with others. I have been told by her previous owners she is better when she is in regular work. I have been taking her out 3 times a week on little hacks and a bit of rising in paddock just while I am getting to know her. And I have rode out with 1 other a couple of times. And then in the larger groupnon a longer ride twice and both times she has tanked off. The secound time was much worse as on a road.
It is all new to her , she has only been here six week and I think part from the incident when out with the group ( which I feel like she gets over excited ) . She has done well. She napped a bit when I first started taking her out on my own and that has more or less stopped now. My daughter has rode her on lead rein for 10 mins or spinning paddock and she was great. I was leading her the whole time though. She doesnt really have a feed as she is out 24/7 and we have really good grass and she is overweight. I do give her a supplement for her dust allergy in a handful of chaff but that is it.
I am sure once we get to know each other better and shes gets used to her new surroundings she will settle down.
I am also having all the checks on her over the next 2 week. Dentist, back, saddle fitter. I feel her saddle isnt the best fitted to her. So they may help too xx
		
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a bombproof horse; sounds like you are doing the right things but some advice from a trainer might ensure you get off to a great start. All horses take time to settle and if she needs to be in regular work to be settled then keep up the regular work. She may be testing you a bit which is why training in the school with someone on the ground will make sure you make her feel secure and confident in you, and will follow your aids rather than making her own choices out of insecurity or a bit of cheekiness. Let us know how it goes! X


----------



## :0) (2 October 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			There is no such thing as a bombproof horse; sounds like you are doing the right things but some advice from a trainer might ensure you get off to a great start. All horses take time to settle and if she needs to be in regular work to be settled then keep up the regular work. She may be testing you a bit which is why training in the school with someone on the ground will make sure you make her feel secure and confident in you, and will follow your aids rather than making her own choices out of insecurity or a bit of cheekiness. Let us know how it goes! X
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou. Yes her old owner says she likes to test you and once she knows she cant get away with it shes great. I do think that's what she is doing sometimes. 
It just worried me when she tanked off as I didnt feel in control. Xx


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (2 October 2020)

That’s natural 


:0) said:



			Thankyou. Yes her old owner says she likes to test you and once she knows she cant get away with it shes great. I do think that's what she is doing sometimes.
It just worried me when she tanked off as I didnt feel in control. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Many horses will test you, and responding calmly with confidence will make a big difference. It’s natural to feel your confidence knocked but from what you have said she is just exhibiting quite normal behaviour, as you are just getting to know each other. Just try and sit up, good contact without yanking, breathe to calm yourself, talk calmly to her and she will feel reassured and trust you more and more. It’s tough not to tense up and pull on the reins and lean back but unfortunately that will likely make her more cheeky or fearful. Persist preferably with a good trainer and you will find she will learn to listen to you and respect your aids. Unless you feel really unsafe, just building up the trust and schooling as well as hacking will really pay off I’m sure. Horses are very sensitive herd animals and she may just have felt unsettled and wanting to be with the other horses. Good luck! Xx


----------



## :0) (2 October 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			That’s natural

Many horses will test you, and responding calmly with confidence will make a big difference. It’s natural to feel your confidence knocked but from what you have said she is just exhibiting quite normal behaviour, as you are just getting to know each other. Just try and sit up, good contact without yanking, breathe to calm yourself, talk calmly to her and she will feel reassured and trust you more and more. It’s tough not to tense up and pull on the reins and lean back but unfortunately that will likely make her more cheeky or fearful. Persist preferably with a good trainer and you will find she will learn to listen to you and respect your aids. Unless you feel really unsafe, just building up the trust and schooling as well as hacking will really pay off I’m sure. Horses are very sensitive herd animals and she may just have felt unsettled and wanting to be with the other horses. Good luck! Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou you are right. I have an really experienced friend at the yard down the road and she is going to be helping me too. I will let you know how I get on. Xx


----------



## :0) (25 October 2020)

Just thought would update this after people took time to Reply. She is doing really well I have rode her out with one other  horse, and been riding her out on my own twice a week. She has been great. I still dont feel fully confident on her but I am getting there and just going on 45 to an hour hacks on my own. But she has been great. My children have rode her on lead rein on a little walk s and she was so calm. 
A girl on the yard who loves her! Has been riding her once or twice on a weekend when I cant ride in a group and said she has been great! So all going much better. And feel I am getting to know her better. I dont just make it about riding I go up and groom her and spend time with her too. I am having a lesson on her in a couple of week so looking forward to that.I have also had all her checks done and got a new saddle and bit. Thanks for all advice. X


----------

